# Stone chip question...



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Just spent hours cleaning the car and applying sealant, whilst doing so I noticed two small stone chips at the bottom of the bonnet.

They look like they have gone through the clear layer and paint but not sure. I have attached a few photos, does anyone know the best way to rectify this?

Other than this the car looks pretty clean! Will also post on detailing world but sure members on here will have an answer!

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Get a touch up pen from the dealer and use a cocktail stick to apply the paint if you feel up to it you can build the paint up then flat it back with very fine wet and dry then repolish the area


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Get a touch up pen from the dealer and use a cocktail stick to apply the paint if you feel up to it you can build the paint up then flat it back with very fine wet and dry then repolish the area


Thanks, Yellow TT. I will contact the dealer and grab a pen. Not sure if I will do the build up and repolish myself though! Definitely way too amateur for that.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Langka is your friend....http://www.frost.co.uk/langka-paint-chip-repair-kits.html

Been using it for years. Brilliant, but have patience for top results.

VT


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Von Twinzig said:


> Langka is your friend....http://www.frost.co.uk/langka-paint-chip-repair-kits.html
> 
> Been using it for years. Brilliant, but have patience for top results.
> 
> VT


Thanks, VT. I will take a look!


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Get a touch up pen from the dealer and use a cocktail stick to apply the paint if you feel up to it you can build the paint up then flat it back with very fine wet and dry then repolish the area


Great advice. see this link for some good info

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... stone+chip


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Mclaren722 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Langka is your friend....http://www.frost.co.uk/langka-paint-chip-repair-kits.html
> ...


The good thing about it is it's idiot proof (no offence  )

You can build up the blob and work it flat over and over until you can't feel it, and you're not touching the clear coat around the chip, just filling and chemically fiatting the chip itself. Used it on all my cars, 911's included. I don't go near wet and dry.

VT


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks, both.

Haha no offence taken VT - I definitely do not trust myself doing anything mildly in depth when it comes to paint work etc!


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

This tool is cracking for shaving paint down after treating a chip but it's not cheap
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Festool-LZK-HM ... ds=festool


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

arpuc said:


> This tool is cracking for shaving paint down after treating a chip but it's not cheap
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Festool-LZK-HM ... ds=festool


Anymore info on this looks interesting


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

The idea is to gradually build up the paint in the chip until its if like a pimple. When its completely dry you use the festool like a razor to shave the overfill down to the surface of the surrounding paint before sanding.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a touch up pen coming from Audi.

I know generally how to apply it but is there anything I should be wary of ie does the car need to stay inside whilst each application drys etc to avoid rain or dust?


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

get some panel wipe to remove and wax or dirt in the chip before applying paint. It's still hard to get a decent finish with a brush or pen though


----------

